# 22 with IBS -d and proud!!



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, I have only been recently diagnosed with IBS D I just thought it was how my body worked and as much as I didnt like it, I just got on with things best as I could, only in the last year things have gotten worse and I have finally been able to name what it is I am feeling!!I cant tell you how happy I was to find this website, and know that so many people like me are feeling the same way! But in some ways, some of the things people have said worry me and make me sad, I dunno if it is just cos i have the best group of friends but they are all great about it, yeh it is embarassing, but its life and there is no point in trying to hide it and stressing yourself out cos that only in turn makes things worse (as we all know). the best thing I find is to have a bit of humour about it as well, make light of the situation, as stupid as that sounds it helps. My boyfriend is also great about it to, I think once I told everyone they kind of went... hmm well that explains alot!! It got to the point where I had to tell my bosses and some peers at work, cos I was worried about what they thought of me running off to the toilet all the time (personally, id rather they knew i was sick rather than think I was bludging!!), and they were all so good about it to. honestly until you just bite the bullet and tell people you dont realise how many people have or understand ibs!! Dont get me wrong I hate having IBS d with a passion, the deliberation of it, the pain, the nausea, the dizziness, the frustration and the anxiousness that you feel about it, and there is nothing worse then going out for a few drinks wiht friends and spending most the time on the toilet paying for it! but what can we do other than except it and face that we will have to deal with it forever, and look after ourselves!I would love to hear from anyone who is feeling the same way as me, take care!!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Zoe, I admire your positive attitude







It's taken me many years of IBS suffering to reach the point of accepting it. I had IBS throughout my childhood, but didn't realise it had a name till I looked it up in a book. I was diagnosed at age 15 and spent years feeling very angry- my diaries from that time have 'I hate IBS!' scrawled across most pages! I'm 21 now and for the last year I've stopped thinking 'why?' and crying over it, because I'm so used to having a crazy digestive system that it's become part of me and everyday life. I managed to tell my boyfriend (though no-one else yet)and he was v.relieved becasue it explained my odd behaviour and eating problems. IBS does restrict me, but it also means I do things I probably wouldn't get round to if I was going out all the time. I read a lot, write, watch movies, play with my pets, cook, listen to music, and generally spend a lot of time relaxing. I have social anxiety disorder as well as IBS, which I hope to overcome one day.I think it's really important to accept IBS and try to get over the anger. I still have days when I feel really down, but I've stopped expecting a 'miracle cure'or 'magic diet' that will give me a life like other people. I hope one day I'll have a lifestyle that accomodates IBS, and be confident enough to tell my friends about it.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

I despise my IBS. It has taken a toll on my life. People say that if you let it ruin your life, it will. Well, there's no way around it. I'm constantly sick during morning hours, nearly all the way through early afternoon.Because of this, when I go on vacation I'm stuck in a hotel room until nearly 2pm in the afternoon. So much for seeing anything. I see about half of what I would like to. Car clubs get together for morning cruises, and take early cruises to amusement parks. I'm stuck sitting them out because I can't get my ass off of the toilet. Another missed opportunity for fun. I work 2nd shift because I'm always sick. I don't see my wife often because she works 1st shift. I can't get a good job because no employers near me pay good money. I would have to sit in traffic (in the morning) for nearly an hour just to get to my destination. Try sitting in traffic with IBS knocking at your door. What should I do, carry a bag with me? Leave my car on the shoulder and take a dump in the median strip between the trees?IBS has ruined a good part of my life, but I still try to make the best of it. There are so many things that I have missed out on that half the time I wish I were dead.


----------



## 19289 (Aug 25, 2006)

I feel your pain... at least you work, I have decided to stay home and be a full time mom when I was a career woman all the way. What can you do? I recently came on this site and heard about the caltrate 600 method... I am giving it a try. What do I have to lose? Saw a doctor who told me to exercise and drink lots of water. Gee... thanks for the advice! I am only 25 and feel like a prisoner.If you try something that helps... share your info. Lots of us are looking for help here because you cant find it other places.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Holly Rose:I feel your pain... at least you work, I have decided to stay home and be a full time mom when I was a career woman all the way. What can you do? I recently came on this site and heard about the caltrate 600 method... I am giving it a try. What do I have to lose? Saw a doctor who told me to exercise and drink lots of water. Gee... thanks for the advice! I am only 25 and feel like a prisoner.If you try something that helps... share your info. Lots of us are looking for help here because you cant find it other places.


Yep, I feel like a prisoner inside myself.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I work full time now. Sometimes its really terrible and I have to take time off (like a week) just to recover. Unfortnately, I don't get sick pay- so I just lose the money.Its a shame. I hate that its so restrictive. Yugh.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Nikki:I work full time now. Sometimes its really terrible and I have to take time off (like a week) just to recover. Unfortnately, I don't get sick pay- so I just lose the money.Its a shame. I hate that its so restrictive. Yugh.


I've only had my new job for a month. I haven't had to take any time off but I've spent my share of it in their "worse-than-gas-station" bathrooms.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I worked full-time for 2 months this summer, and have just lost the job because I was 'unmotivated' and kept making mistakes. My employers didn't know about my IBS (too embarassed to tell them) but I guess they DID notice my anxiety, inability to focus and diazepam-induced drowsiness.I think the only way to STOP ibs ruining your life is to accept that you'll most likely always have it. Ibs WILL affect my career, my lifestyle, what I do in my leisure time etc. I used to pretend there was nothing wrong with me, that I wasn't going to change any plans for it, I was basically putting my life on hold waiting for it to disappear. Now I'm happier because i'm always prepared for attacks, I avoid situations that trigger them, and I put my health first. In a way I put the ibs first, because I know that by reducing it I enjoy everything else much more. Also, it sounds corny, but finding the silver lining in clouds really helps you to live with ibs. Look for the elusive positives instead of just treating it as a huge disaster. When I was sacked from my job last week, I was upset initially but also I'm SO relieved that I nolonger have to face work every day. I only have a month before uni starts, money will be tight for a year, but I'm going to use the time to rest, recover and focus on other things that are important to me.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

hey guys!!It was really good, to hear some of the positive ways to get thru the crappy times (no pun intended. This is something that works for me, and I know it wont work for everyone, only cos my friends family and work mates all know about my problem, I try my best to think, If i need to go to the toilet when im out, i need to (lucky public toilets dont bother me), there is no point worrying, cos as we know it makes it worse! of course it is not so easy to be positive on days where you cant get off the toilet, and have really bad pains!I have to say thou, imodium is my saving grace!!!Take care, Zoe x


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sukie:I think the only way to STOP ibs ruining your life is to accept that you'll most likely always have it. Ibs WILL affect my career, my lifestyle, what I do in my leisure time etc. I used to pretend there was nothing wrong with me, that I wasn't going to change any plans for it, I was basically putting my life on hold waiting for it to disappear. Now I'm happier because i'm always prepared for attacks, I avoid situations that trigger them, and I put my health first. In a way I put the ibs first, because I know that by reducing it I enjoy everything else much more.


What does your doctor think of this? I can't say I agree with it. At the moment I'm about to start using Mike's CDs and I'm looking forward to teaching my bowels some respect. I'm prepared to do a certain amount to go easy on them, but I'm not going to make them my first priority. If they do become my top priority I don't think I'll be around any more.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

IBS seems to always come first in my life. 1. I work 2nd shift because I can't get my ass off the pot until early afternoon.2. My wife and I go to dinner instead of lunch because I can't get my ass off the pot until early afternoon.3. My wife and I go on vacation and *WE* sit in a hotel room for half the day because I can't get my ass off the pot until early afternoon.4. My family goes out to different events when I visit and I stay at home while everyone else goes because I can't get my ass off the pot until early afternoon.5. I don't bother going out with friends to eat or anything else on weekends/days off from work because I can't get my ass off the pot until early afternoon.6. I could keep going on and on and on but now my ass is getting back on the pot until early afternoon.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

What have you tried so far?


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

Your story sounds a lot like mine. I have lots of days where I "can't get off the pot 'til early afternoon". Miserable mornings then I'll be fine the rest of the day. What's up with that?! I just went on the calcium routine (thanks Linda!). It's only been a few days. It seems to be helping. I plan to continue and am hoping for the best. Prescriptions have done nothing for me, I'm allergic to Immodium, and probiotics didn't seem to be enough by themselves.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by heyheyhalladay:Your story sounds a lot like mine. I have lots of days where I "can't get off the pot 'til early afternoon". Miserable mornings then I'll be fine the rest of the day. What's up with that?! I just went on the calcium routine (thanks Linda!). It's only been a few days. It seems to be helping. I plan to continue and am hoping for the best. Prescriptions have done nothing for me, I'm allergic to Immodium, and probiotics didn't seem to be enough by themselves.


Yeah...what is up with that? I feel like I'm pregnant with the morning sickness thing!I've tried just about everything. I've tried so many meds that I can't remember what I've tried and haven't tried.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

Let me tell you why I'm about to try the hypnosis and why I think it will help me:So far I'm yet to find a single definitive food trigger. I can eat what I want, when I want. Just so long as I stay in. Last night I made myself a curry and I was fine this morning. I've sat in with mates with pizza and beer to no effect. BUT, the second I want to go out it all starts. I was signed off work to help relieve the stress and was fine for a week of relaxing. Then the day I had to go back, despite only eating toast, I got diarrhea again before I left the house. The same happened when I went out to the pub a week ago. THIS IS ALL ABOUT MY HEAD. So, as of today, I'm trying to sort out my head and anxiety. Earlier on I went for a walk around the block. Tomorrow I'll be taking a longer route. In fact, I have to go into Uni to hand in an assignment. Don't know if I will or not actually. **** it, I'm just rambling now. Anyway, to sum up - I can't find food triggers so it's all in my mind, gonna try the CDs.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by masterplan:Let me tell you why I'm about to try the hypnosis and why I think it will help me:So far I'm yet to find a single definitive food trigger. I can eat what I want, when I want. Just so long as I stay in. Last night I made myself a curry and I was fine this morning. I've sat in with mates with pizza and beer to no effect. BUT, the second I want to go out it all starts. I was signed off work to help relieve the stress and was fine for a week of relaxing. Then the day I had to go back, despite only eating toast, I got diarrhea again before I left the house. The same happened when I went out to the pub a week ago. THIS IS ALL ABOUT MY HEAD. So, as of today, I'm trying to sort out my head and anxiety. Earlier on I went for a walk around the block. Tomorrow I'll be taking a longer route. In fact, I have to go into Uni to hand in an assignment. Don't know if I will or not actually. **** it, I'm just rambling now. Anyway, to sum up - I can't find food triggers so it's all in my mind, gonna try the CDs.


This is EXACTLY what happens to me! I'm fine until I find out I have to go out somewhere. I just don't understand it.I can eat Roy Rogers, Burger King, McDonalds, whatever and while I'll have to eventually go, the moment I find out that I have to leave the house I'm ready to poop all over the house.I'll have to go to work and it's not until about 15 minutes before I have to leave that all Hell breaks loose. I have no idea as to why, as I only have to drive around the block.On days that I have to work until 2:30 I eat at like 10am and figure, "Well, I'll get my business done by 2:15pm." Well, I sit, and I sit, and while it's "productive," it isn't until right before I have to leave that I get a sudden rush of poo. The next thing I know, I'm showing up to work 15 minutes late.What's really strange is that I don't think it's anxiety. It just seems like once I "get my ass in gear" all Hell breaks loose.I could be fine while watching tv, and then all of a sudden my wife will say, "Let's go to the store!" The moment she mentions leaving (unless it's on MY terms) my stomach just goes into "poop mode." 45 minutes later I'm still sitting in the bathroom, having done absolutely nothing, but then the moment I get up I have to go. Then I end up doing the "I think I have to poop again" dance and run back and forth for ANOTHER 45 minutes.I give up. I have no idea what the hell my problem is.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

Then tackling your gut is probably the wrong approach. It has to be an anxiety issue. This is what I'll be telling my doctor tomorrow.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by masterplan:Then tackling your gut is probably the wrong approach. It has to be an anxiety issue. This is what I'll be telling my doctor tomorrow.


Well, maybe I will try the hypnosis, but I honestly don't believe in hypnosis, or that it actually works....


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm about to turn 22 (in 1.5 hours time!) ...and I have to say I'm not proud or happy to have IBS. This time last year I was a healthy, outgoing, excited girl passionate about life....and now I am the complete opposite. I'm working hard to get back to the old me though....at the same time as trying to move on from this horrible disease.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

It's amazing how quickly moods can change. Earlier on I was really confident about fixing this. Then I got a ****ty message from my sister pretty much just calling me selfish and lazy for not going to see my dad. I phoned my mum to tell her that I've had enough and I won't be having any contact with my sister any more and got really angry and upset. My mum started talking about flying over here just to go to the doctor with me tomorrow. I think she thinks I'm going to kill myself. The crazy thing is that my IBS has behaved itself today but now I'm totally depressed by it.


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by masterplan:It's amazing how quickly moods can change. Earlier on I was really confident about fixing this. Then I got a ****ty message from my sister pretty much just calling me selfish and lazy for not going to see my dad. I phoned my mum to tell her that I've had enough and I won't be having any contact with my sister any more and got really angry and upset. My mum started talking about flying over here just to go to the doctor with me tomorrow. I think she thinks I'm going to kill myself. The crazy thing is that my IBS has behaved itself today but now I'm totally depressed by it.


I have a lot of bad stories too in my life from ibs. IBS killed my social life. I have told my mother about this but shes not that serious to handle these matters. But my family is the only people that is very close to me, so I dont want to lose them, even though we have arguments and misunderstandings sometimes we will definetly compromise each other later. Damn this IBS! I've heard a lot of people telling bad stories about them that is too depressing.But I'm happy I'm not the only one who have ibs and I'm happy of this website.As they say time heals the wounds, maybe you and your sister might settle your misunderstandings later.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by heyheyhalladay:Your story sounds a lot like mine. I have lots of days where I "can't get off the pot 'til early afternoon". Miserable mornings then I'll be fine the rest of the day. What's up with that?! I just went on the calcium routine (thanks Linda!). It's only been a few days. It seems to be helping. I plan to continue and am hoping for the best. Prescriptions have done nothing for me, I'm allergic to Immodium, and probiotics didn't seem to be enough by themselves.


what's the calcium like? did it make you sick at first or anything?


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by RachL:I'm about to turn 22 (in 1.5 hours time!) ...and I have to say I'm not proud or happy to have IBS. This time last year I was a healthy, outgoing, excited girl passionate about life....and now I am the complete opposite. I'm working hard to get back to the old me though....at the same time as trying to move on from this horrible disease.


Join the club....


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Juris07:As they say time heals the wounds, maybe you and your sister might settle your misunderstandings later.


Nah, she really is one of the stupidest, most unpleasant people I've ever met. If I knew her any other way I wouldn't speak to her, so why bother just because she has the same DNA as me?On the subject of Calcium - everyone should try it. It's made my sypmtoms a lot better. Shame it can't help with the anxiety.


----------

